# Meet my dogs :)



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

hi i am new here, an i though i post some pictures of my dogs, first up bear my APBT

when he was a puppy


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Adorable pictures!!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Love them all :smile:


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Adorable pictures!!





Ivy said:


> Love them all :smile:


Thanks  I love them all as well,


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

love..love...love!!!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

beautiful dog!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

PennyGreyhuahua said:


> love..love...love!!!





BRT said:


> beautiful dog!


Thank you  they are my babies


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Bear is gorgeous!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Bear is gorgeous!


thanks, he such a well behaved pit i love him


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Sooo cute! I love the pitties! I especially love the one of him chewing the toy with the boxer puppy, my brain about exploded from the cuteness overload! Who are the other dogs?


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Sooo cute! I love the pitties! I especially love the one of him chewing the toy with the boxer puppy, my brain about exploded from the cuteness overload! Who are the other dogs?


the boxer is my cousins i petsat for a week, an the other dogs are mine, i have a beagle chihuahua an pitbulls


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I think he might just be the most beautiful APBT I have ever see. I can't decide which picture is the cutest:

-The one where he is sharing the teddy bear with the boxer pup
-The one with the hamster
-The one where he is running through the snow
-The one where he is napping on the stairs
-The one in the hoodie...

You see my dilemma. Heeheehee

By far the most gorgeous is the last one with the stuffed bull. That color! He is beautiful


----------



## Badu (Oct 8, 2011)

they are adorable!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

omg he is so handsome defenitely the most beautiful apbt i've ever seen. and somehow his eyes and face expressions remind me of weim


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh I am so stupid lol I was about to write "WOW YOUR DOG LOOKS JUST LIKE A PERSON ON ANOTHER FORUMS DOG! LIKE EXACTLY! IT IS AMAZING!" 

Bear always looks good! He is the only Bear I love (except my own!)


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone, hes the best pit i could have ever asked for, by the far the most loyal loveable goof


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I totally just noticed that, in all but the mud pictures of your other APBT, they are always sparkling clean! How do you DO that??? Buck chews on Dude's neck (to try to get him to play) and turns it brown...


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I totally just noticed that, in all but the mud pictures of your other APBT, they are always sparkling clean! How do you DO that??? Buck chews on Dude's neck (to try to get him to play) and turns it brown...



i feed them blue buffalo lamb an brown rice, i feed raw egg 1x a week, an i brush them to get the natural oils out simple  i do feed them raw but as a treat, like pig hoofs,


----------

